# odd growth



## CoolGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

i have weak lights, 3 floro's ive had these plants in veg for abou 3 - 4 months and im working on my second month of flower. recently ive noticed some odd growth were normally buds would form. however normally i see hairs before green growth. well now i have a nice chuck of green but no hairs. any idea's? can she go hermy that far into flower?

ive cut down on my bug problem but have yet to finish it off.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 12, 2008)

all i see are female flowers, but then the pic that looks suspicous to me (#4) comes in too blurry on my machine.  the others look like they are flowering nicely (tho the plants look like they have other problems).  If you see the dingle balls that means it went hermie.  they look way different than female flowers.


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

first image is is the big green chuck i was talking about. just above the first branch/single leaf on the left side in the middle. 
the last image is of what i was talking about with seeing hairs first then growing greens around it. if you look at the center of the image its just above under a background branch. ...i would have had a better image if i could manually focus on the small hairs

btw the yellowing spots are from gnats. they **** the life out of my girls


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2008)

are you absolutly certain that when the plant is in dark period, that there is no outside light able to get into the box?

it might be a case of the plant trying to revert back into veggitative state.

light/*absolute dark* periods r CRITICAL to enable the plant to flower properly. a tiny pinhole of light can screw things up.

just throwing that out there....


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

mmm... no im not absolute... i have it set in a closet. now this closet is a long sliding door type. i keep my shades shut as much as they let me and i keep the lights off and door shut as much as possible. i also have foil around the joints which helps with reflection and hopefully keep light out. only light in the room is light from a vcr and an alarm clock. this as far as i know doesnt get passed the closet door.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 12, 2008)

Ha-Ha-Ha,
  tcbud you crack me up dude, I never heard of dingle balls before. I have heard of dingle berries LOL, but that was funny friend.
CoolGuy, be certain as to what type of flying critter you got there, and then get rid of them, especially if your certain they are hurting your babyies.
I used that Yellow super sticky tape, and it is a pain in the arse to use the stuff. I also let the top of the potting soil dry out a touch as the gnats lay their eggs in wet soil at the surface, I also know that a 1" thick layer of coarse sand on top of the potting soil will kill them too. My babies are to little for the sand yet, but I will do it if they come back.
Someone in here used an idea of a water bottle with the spout down into the soil about two inches and that way again you can allow the top soil to dry, thus getting rid of the gnats , but still being able to water his plants, Genuis at work I think.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

ya i did the sand thing. it cut them down alot but some still managed to servive. im sure it has something to do with me watering the sand layer. ill get it compleatly under control soon as my plant finishes its flowers... im starting to see my hairs turn orange or red. i still say for my first grow it wasnt bad.


----------



## Blunted (Jan 14, 2008)

The stress of bugs ******* out your girls sap def will hurt your yield. The green chunk looks like the start of a bud but its just very leafy. You vegged that thing for 4 months :holysheep: for not too much more money i'm sure you could upgade your setup and grow plants much faster and larger, JMO


----------

